# Ice Ice Bailey



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Very cute...Love those ears!


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I miss my Charlie at that age  What a CUTE doggy!! And.... you are right about the cannon.... I saw a baby dust bunny about thirty yards due south of frame 367..... just behind the stereo plug hahahaha. Great video!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Adorable pup!


----------

